# Trivia 11/16



## luckytrim (Nov 16, 2019)

trivia 11/16
DID YOU KNOW...
A 2016 CDC study showed that 1.8 percent of U.S. adults are  underweight, due
to poor nutrition or health conditions.
A second study from the National Center for Health Statistics  at the CDC
showed that 39.6% of US adults age 20 and older were obese as  of 2015-2016
(37.9% for men and 41.1% for women).

1. In what city was the Confederate Capital located for most  of the war ?
2. Complete the title of the 1987 Oscar winning movie "The  Last ---"
3. What year saw the birth of the TV series , "Bonanza"  ?
  a. - 1959
  b. - 1962
  c. - 1967
  d. - 1970
(Bonus; What year did it go off the air (Not counting  syndication...)
4. Name the two authors whose Works sales finish second and  third behind the
Bible ...
5. Known to millions of readers as the editor-in-chief of  "Cosmopolitan"
magazine, who was an icon of women's sexual  empowerment?
  a. - Gloria Steinem
  b. - Helen Gurley Brown
  c. - Both
  d. - Neither
6. What do the motion pictures "The Thing" (2011), "March of  the Penguins"
(2005) and "Happy Feet" (2006) have in common?
7. What song in the 1970s made household words of several of  the "10-codes"
used by CB radio operators?
(Hint; One-Word Title ...)
8. Who approved construction of the infamous Berlin  Wall?
  a. - Joseph Stalin
  b. - Mikhail Gorbachev
  c. - Vladimir Lenin
  d. - Nikita Khrushchev

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Jackson Five recorded their first songs with Steeltown  Records.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Richmond, Va.
2. Emperor
3. - a (1973)
4. Shakespeare and Agatha Christie
5. - b
6. Set in Antarctica
7. 'Convoy'
8. - d

TRUTH !!
They recorded several songs for Steeltown in 1967 before  signing with Motown
in 1968. They stayed with Motown until 1975, leaving to go  onto sign with
Epic Records in June of that same year.


----------

